# Rent a car on Nassau, Bahamas?



## krmlaw (Jan 9, 2011)

Never been to Nassau (only on a cruise stop before). We will be going Wed - Sun. Should we rent a car? Most likely staying at the Westwind 1 and one night at Westwind 11. 

Should we just use taxis?

We really only want to hang, and maybe go to Atlantis one day.


----------



## RichardL (Jan 11, 2011)

*Taxi*

I been to Nassau 3 times, and I am visiting next month.  The taxi driver's are a highlight. Pay $50-$80 and you will have the best personal guide.  Besides, I don't make safe right hand turns on a left sided road system.


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 11, 2011)

50 - 80, do you use the same one for more than one taxi ride?


----------



## suzanne (Jan 11, 2011)

We took taxi to and from airport approx. $25 each way, then used the local bus system. fast, cheap and just outside the resort is bus stop. Take bus downtown, then take ferry over to Atlantis/Paradise Island. We never felt the need for a car in the 3 trips we have made to Nassua. Driving and parking downtown is a pain in the A.... If you take car over to Atlantis, you have to pay the toll on the bridge over and back. Ferry is just a couple of bucks round trip. Great bar at the ferry dock on the way back. We enjoyed a wonderful freshly made mango daiquri.

Suzanne


----------



## Buynot (Jan 14, 2011)

The number 10 busses run all day and into the evening down West Bay Street, which will take you from either of your destinations into downtown.  Taxis are readily available but expensive.  From the airport to your hotel might run $30.  Perhaps $20-$25 from Westwind to Paradise Island.  Rentals run about $40 per day for the smallest car.  Traffic is not bad, though road maps are mediocre and driving is on the left.  If you plan to eat out every day away from your resort and perhaps take a drive or two around the island, a rental might be cheaper and more convenient.  But it is not a necessity.


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 21, 2012)

Can you use US dollars and coins for the bus?  Do you need exact change?  I like the idea of using the bus but I want to be prepared.

Thanks.

Anne


----------



## shincinati (Feb 15, 2012)

I know this is a late reply but for those interested in anne1125's question, US currency is very much accepted here in the Bahamas and holds the same value.  Hope you all enjoy/enjoyed your trips!


----------

